# Dennison 'Special' Pocket Watch



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all

Had this along with a few other watches & bits, marking in the inside cover have Dennison & special. Any info on this would be great.

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Matt...ALD refers to Aaron Lufking Dennison, a very famous pocket watch case maker. He started off in the States along with the founders of the American Waltham Watch company, but soon broke away. Many famous brands used Dennison cases and they were made in silver, solid gold and gold filled versions. Commonly, the gold filled versions were designated Star, Moon and Sun and guaranteed to wear without plating loss for 10years(Star), 20 years(Moon) and 25years(Sun). Try and find a guarantee like that today!!! (Gold filled was a method of gold plating used before electro-plating came along...essentially, two thin plates of gold were rolled in a mill either side of a plate of composition...usually brass...under heat and pressure until they fused together...hence its more common name of rolled gold. However, the thickness of the gold is such that it can still be engraved without revealing the inner core, something that cannot be done with todays modern electro-plating which is at best only a few microns thick) That's the best I can do...I'm sure someone will add more...and correct my shortcomings!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Just like to add to Rog's great info,

Lion: Sterling Silver

Year: k: 1905 on the case back.

On the tube is the Lion again,and i think an f? and i think the style is 1901,and not 1921 as i said in your other thread. ardon:


----------

